# Paph gratrixianum 'Geyserland' AM/AOC



## emydura (Mar 25, 2012)

Awarded today. Just my 2nd award and first AM. I decided to have it judged after Mick (QuietAustralian) pointed out to me recently that gratrixianum 'Ratcliffe' received an AM award last year. Now I have the 'Ratcliffe' clone and it is not a patch on 'Geyserland'. If that was worth an AM then the 'Geyserland' clone was worth an AM minimum I thought; and so it proved to be. You can see the 2 clones in the bottom photo (old photo). Geyserland is the real tall clone, which is one of its great attributes along with the dorsal. 


Paph gratrixianum 'Geyserland' AM/AOC

















Paph gratrixianum 'Geyserland' AM/AOC compared to gratrixianum 'Ratcliffe' AM/AOC (bottom flowers) - from a previous flowering.


----------



## jimspaphs (Mar 25, 2012)

very nice, I like,----have some in bud but a few weeks away.----congrats on the award.


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 25, 2012)

B-E-A-utiful!

Another for my wish list.


----------



## billc (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice, David. The leaves on the Geyserland look to be wider also. A more robust clone all around.

Bill


----------



## eggshells (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations. Beautiful.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2012)

:drool: :drool: I love it!!!!!!!!! Splendid!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice and wide, pleasing colors, perfect symmetry.

That's an awardable combination:clap::clap:

How big is this flower David?


----------



## Justin (Mar 25, 2012)

I've admired this plant since the first time you posted it. congrats. 

'Ratcliffe" is pretty nice too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice David! Very worthy of the AM. Do you know if the 'Geyserland' clone is from line breeding?


----------



## emydura (Mar 25, 2012)

Rick said:


> Nice and wide, pleasing colors, perfect symmetry.
> 
> That's an awardable combination:clap::clap:
> 
> How big is this flower David?



7.5 cm wide by 8.0 cm long.



SlipperKing said:


> Nice David! Very worthy of the AM. Do you know if the 'Geyserland' clone is from line breeding?



I'm not sure Rick. My guess is it is not. I think this clone has been around a while. I remember Tom posted an amazing photo of the 'Geyserland' clone from a Japanese show with 6 flowers. So it is quite widespread. This clone has been used a bit in line breeding here. I know of a few people with gratrixianum seedlings with 'Geyserland' as a parent. It is surprising it hasn't been awarded before. Lucky for me I guess.


----------



## John M (Mar 25, 2012)

Woweeeeeeeeeee! That's nice! Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2012)

emydura said:


> 7.5 cm wide by 8.0 cm long.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure Rick. My guess is it is not. I think this clone has been around a while. I remember Tom posted an amazing photo of the 'Geyserland' clone from a Japanese show with 6 flowers. So it is quite widespread. This clone has been used a bit in line breeding here. I know of a few people with gratrixianum seedlings with 'Geyserland' as a parent. It is surprising it hasn't been awarded before. Lucky for me I guess.



Until the award bill comes in!!oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 25, 2012)

Veeery nice. :drool:
I really like gratrixianum and I wouldn't mind stealing both of yours. It'll be a bit of walk though since Australia is far away... Maybe I should take my bike. :wink:


----------



## emydura (Mar 25, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Until the award bill comes in!!oke:



I don't have to pay a thing. My orchid society foots the bill. oke:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 25, 2012)

What a beauty. Congratulations!!


----------



## Stone (Mar 25, 2012)

Excellent form David. Let me know when you have too much!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 25, 2012)

Very tall spikes!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2012)

emydura said:


> I don't have to pay a thing. My orchid society foots the bill. oke:



No wonder it's so hard to get an award down under! If that was the case here I'd never get an award!


----------



## emydura (Mar 26, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> No wonder it's so hard to get an award down under! If that was the case here I'd never get an award!



The local orchid society considers its brings prestige to the organisation when members plants gets awarded, so they are happy to pay the costs. We don't tend to get huge numbers of awards, largely because we don't have enough judges internally to award our plants at monthly meetings. Therefore, we have very limited opportunities to get things awarded. Given the costs of awards well outweigh annual subscriptions, that could be a good thing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations, David! Gorgeous photos, also.


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations! Lovely clone.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jul 12, 2017)

I came back to see what Geyserland looked like after you mentioned it in the Radcliffe thread, unfortunately the pix are broken. Is there any way you could repost pictures of your Geyserland so we can see the differences? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Jul 13, 2017)

Well rrommur Ratcliffe post I'm sure this onenis even more stunning but unfortunately I can't see the pics


----------



## emydura (Jul 13, 2017)

The same issue has happened with all my posts for the last 10 years.

I'm not sure if these were the original photos from the start of this post but this is Geyserland. The flowers are much more colourful than ratcliffe and the spike is way taller. The height of the spike in the last photo was incredible (over 50cm). This was way taller than when it got awarded.


----------



## blondie (Jul 13, 2017)

I like both very much the Dorsal is stunning congrats


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 13, 2017)

must get a bit of that one.


----------



## Spaph (Jul 13, 2017)

Congrats, you have some special plants there!


----------



## Don I (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice.
Don


----------



## Guldal (Jul 13, 2017)

Very nice colours - and beautifull bearing! Well deserved award!


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jul 13, 2017)

Awesome flowers and entire plant! I'm glad you were able to find a host to host these since so much was lost when photobucket kicked the bucket. Some pictures might be worth re-hosting somewhere like this.


----------



## jimspaphs (Jul 14, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> must get a bit of that one.


if you find one get one for me--I could make room for that.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 14, 2017)

Ill work on it.


----------

